# JL Audio Component Speaker closeouts on eBay... killer deal



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

There are a couple of killer closeout deals on brand new (NOS) VR525-CSi component speakers and XR570-CSi coaxials. These are top-quality components at unbelievably low prices, direct from JL Audio.

VR525-CSi for $69.95/pr with free shipping:
JL Audio VR525 CSI 5 25 inch 130 mm Component Speakers Pair CLOSEOUT 099440910901 | eBay

XR570-CSi for $119.95/pr with free shipping:
JL Audio XR570 CXI 5x7 inch Car Audio Coaxial Speakers Pair CLOSEOUT 99440911212 | eBay

While they last!


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks. In it for the tweets alone. They would cost more than the whole set.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

kkreit01 said:


> Thanks. In it for the tweets alone. They would cost more than the whole set.


Smart man.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

i bought a set...and i have no idea why


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm greedy but could you toss in a couple of 1200HD amps for 75% off also ? Hey it can't hurt to ask right ? Lol...


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

DAMN, I'm a bit low on cash until the first of the year, here's hoping like hell this deal is still going on, but I doubt it.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very good deal, and fast shipping. I received my set today. The tweeters are _Made in Germany_! I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> I'm greedy but could you toss in a couple of 1200HD amps for 75% off also ? Hey it can't hurt to ask right ? Lol...


Or the HD 900/5...that would be a killer deal @75% off.





kkreit01 said:


> Very good deal, and fast shipping. I received my set today. The tweeters are _Made in Germany_! I wasn't expecting that.


Which set was that? Are both made in Germany? I want to pick up the 5x7 just because it fits in my ford but I can always make adapters spacers.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

^ I got the VR525s -- mainly for the tweets (but I didn't know their origin when I purchased). The mids and cross-overs are _Made in China_. I'm looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## is_250 (Mar 16, 2011)

i just got two pairs in the mail yesterday. The description on the site says it was going to be in a plain box, but they come in the Original Packaging.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

Nice, wish they had some zr800.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like there's still plenty left. (crosses fingers)


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah, got me a set of JL components on the way.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Dang sold out. Would have been a nice gift for a friend.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

You sure? The components show there being 10 or more left (on my end) and the coaxial 5x7 listing was ended as the seller has them re-listed at a LOWER price now. 

New listing.


----------



## is_250 (Mar 16, 2011)

Weigel21 said:


> You sure? The components show there being 10 or more left (on my end) and the coaxial 5x7 listing was ended as the seller has them re-listed at a LOWER price now.
> 
> New listing.


If you can still find the buy it now button on the components, Im buying a 3rd set.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Odd, there's no "buy it" button to click, but the inventory shows more than 10 available. I went into the listing through my account's "purchase history" . Searching for them on the sellers page returns nothing. Again, odd. wonder why the page for the listing shows more than 10 for me, yet there's no current listing.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

already showing up for resale.

JL Audio VR 525 CSI 099440910901 | eBay


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

LOL nice markup. Guess a guy's got to make a profit somehow. LOL.


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks like the person selling them bought just one set back on December 9th, based off comparing the seller's feedback rating to the purchase history.


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

Weigel21 said:


> Odd, there's no "buy it" button to click, but the inventory shows more than 10 available. I went into the listing through my account's "purchase history" . Searching for them on the sellers page returns nothing. Again, odd. wonder why the page for the listing shows more than 10 for me, yet there's no current listing.



Thanks though. Would have been a great deal. I saw the 10 more left too.


miniSQ said:


> already showing up for resale.
> 
> JL Audio VR 525 CSI 099440910901 | eBay


Man, ain't that something? Capitalism at work. Lol


----------



## rxonmymind (Sep 7, 2010)

SQLnovice said:


> Nice, wish they had some zr800.


Some [email protected] that price would drop in my front doors nicely Mounting depth of 2.5" is PERFECT.


----------



## casual (Jun 22, 2007)

If anyone would like to sell me a pair for what they bought it for let me know


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Unlikely, as the $70 spent by those who bought a pair covered shipping charges. If they sold them for the same price as well, they'd end up eating the shipping cost and end up having spent X amount to give away the speakers.

Still, you may luck out and find a party willing to do just such, but most wouldn't be willing to do so. 

Lets say it'd cost a good $15 to ship the speakers as they were originally shipped. That would mean one would have spent $70 on them in the first place only to get $55 back and have nothing to show for the lost cost in shipping charges. 

Now if you were willing to pay $70 plus shipping, you MAY have better luck getting someone to sell you their set. Granted, I'm assuming the JL's are still NIB. If they had been used at all, well, $70 shipped may not be such a bad deal. 

IDK, that's my 2 cents.

BTW, mine just arrived today, but seeing as they are probably one of the best speakers I've bought, especially considering the price, I don't see myself being one to take you up on the request. 

Best of luck though.


----------



## casual (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I have no problem with paying for shipping. I just meant would someone sell me @ cost and not at an inflated price


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ah, gotcha. Well, hopefully another member on here bought an extra pair they're willing to part with. 

I seen nine people bought two sets, while one person bought three and another bought four. 

Perhaps you could start a new thread of your own asking for any members who bought multiple sets to consider parting with one, or even if any members would part with the single set they bought. 

I know I won't get around to installing mine til spring, if even then, but I'm a bit of hoarder at heart, so even if I don't get them installed, I don't tend to part with too many things. Got enough equipment to do four complete installs (and still some extra equipment), but only have one running car. LOL

Best of luck.


----------

